# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Hansdeijk

Hoi mijn naam is Hans en ben lid geworden omdat mij vrouw lichen planus in de mond heeft en wij hopen dan ook op dit forum een antwoord te vinden op dit bijzonder hardnekkige probleem.

groetjes Hans

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Hans, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Heb je al geprobeerd om via de zoekmachine naar de berichten te zoeken die gaan over lichen planus? Je kunt daar het onderwerp intoetsen en dan geeft Google een overzicht van berichten die daarover gaan hier op het forum.

Veel sterkte voor je vrouw en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

